# Dressing up plain doors.



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just finished dressing up some doors for a friend. She had wanted to replace the doors because she did not like the plain look of them. I suggested adding molding and paint for a big savings. She is very happy with the results. I applied 31 sets of this trim for her.

The molding is 1/4 x 3/4" screen mold with mitered corners; it is held on with adhesive and pin nails. I will add a photo of the simple cutting jig I made as soon as I get batteries for my camera. My phone does not take great pictures.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That definitely looks better than before.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Definitely an improvement, nice job sir. I have done it on regular doors but never tried a bifold.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice job Mike.

I used that technique years ago to dress up some plain walls in a dining room. Created some wainscoting panels and added some chair rail moulding - made a world of difference.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they all said.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nice final project! You saved her a lot of money doing it this way. 

Great job!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what every body said.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, Mike.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Make the room much inviting and elegant!! Congrats Mike!
Sid.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazing the difference that the molding makes....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy cow Mike, that is really beautiful compare to the plain doors. Your quality of thinking is showing. Hope to get back and visit again sometime. Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is the simple jig I made so I could accurately cut the gazillion pieces of screen mold for the job. It is a section of 2x4" cut to a length of 33", the longest mold size. I routed a 3/4" slot a hair under 1/4" in depth and the mold would not fit in. I adjusted one end of the fence by a couple thousandths and ran the board over the bit again resulting in a perfect fit. I set my glide saw to a 45º angle and locked everything in place. I measured from the right end of the board and used a combination square to extend the length marks across the board. Cut one end of the mold to 45º then flip around to cut pieces to length.

Each door surface required 8 pieces of mold which worked out to 264 pieces. I only screwed up the cut on one of them so I was pretty happy with this jig.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Forum members are always welcome when my shop is open Tom. Next time you need to wear work clothes.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Work clothes. That's right, I had my consulting clothes on that day. How is the organizing coming. You had several cabinet carcuses started and you were putting shelves in them. Did you get them finished? They would have absorbed a lot of random gear. I have thought a lot about hanging clamps on rafters, but in my shop I'd have to hang some 1x from the ceiling joists and put a shelf of some sort in. That would free up a 4 foot section of wall.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! What an improvement!! Nicely done, Mike. 
I like your little production jig; must have saved you hours.


----------



## France56 (Feb 13, 2021)

It’s looking good to this door plan and if your friend is not liking this door then just do a little bit of design or you can paint it a little. But it is still looking good if you want to know more about this then fiverr helps to promote your business you must visit this website. It has a good collection of the latest fashion. Suggest this website to your friend also so she became happy after watching some traditional dresses. Tell her one more thing that the delivery service if this website is very effective and on time. I also prefer to buy my clothes from there because it is one of the most convenient websites.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @France56 

The last post in this thread was in December 2015 so you may not receive a reply.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nicely done


----------

